# Do froglets require leaf litter to survive?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

My auratus froglet has climbed out of the water and onto the bed of moss. I think I'm going to transfer him to a rearing container soon. Here's the problem. There are absolutely no reptile stores anywhere near my house that sell any leaf litter. I have heard that leaf litter is very important for dart frogs, and the earliest I could possibly get leaf litter is next weekend. However, I also know that drowning is a danger to froglets. I need to move it to a froglet rearing vivarium soon, but the leaf litter can't get here fast enough. Do froglets require leaf litter to survive? What can I do for my froglet? Please respond.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Leaf litter is good for them for hiding and for springtails, but, they do not need it to survive. Just make sure there are plenty of places for them to hide, like some sort of plants that are laid on the ground. Maybe pothos type or something with leaves that they can get under.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

They don't need it to survive, but it is recommended for cover. I have yet to collect leaf litter for my froglet rearing container. I just tossed in a med sized brom and they hide in that for about 2-3 days. They come out once they completely absorb there tail and are ready for springs and ffs.

BTW, you don't need to buy leaf litter for your froglets. Just go and collect some clean, fresh oak leafs from your yard or a some where near by that you know does not spray chemicals. I boil them for a few minutes to make sure that there is nothing living in them that will get transported to my tanks.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

leaf litter is not required for rearing froglets but i would add some pothos and some other hides


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

DART FROG INC - SPLASH


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Here he is now:


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello? Anyone?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He's beautiful! Can you get another shot showing his front legs. I'm a little worried about them.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree, I'm afraid to say it looks like it could have SLS. We need a better shot of the front legs though, because it's tough to see them at that angle.
Bryan


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, the front legs don't look to great. Is he able to move around on them or does he just lay around almost motionless?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks overweight actually. And I would have to agree witht he others that in this pic the legs look tiny.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Yeah, the front legs don't look to great. Is he able to move around on them or does he just lay around almost motionless?


He jumps around when startled, but it's so quick that I really can't see whether he's using his front legs or not. I thought I might put him in a small container with melanogasters and see how well he catches them. Will this help determine whether or not he has SLS?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Elliot said:


> Yeah, the front legs don't look to great. Is he able to move around on them or does he just lay around almost motionless?


 
Spindly leg is a spectrum disorder in that it covers a wide range of leg deformation ranging from a lack of front leg development to legs that are functional but clearly thinner than a normally developed leg.

Frogs that are heavily impacted with SLS either cannot feed or have great difficulty feeding since they cannot manuver properly but frogs that are minimally affected can feed normally. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i hate to say it but i wouldnt be too worried about leaf litter for this particular froglet. it has some seriously underdeveloped front limbs and will very likely need to be euthanized. its sad and no one likes to do it, but nearly anyone breeding has to at some point.

james


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I noticed that his forearms look OK but his uper arms are miniscule.
*This picture gives a good view of the forearms but the fact that he is partially in the water distorts his upper arms. The upper arms do not look like that.*


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

So does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The distortion from the water is making it difficult to make any determination. If you can, place the frog in a clear bottomed deli cup without any water and take a picture from the bottom so both of the legs can be seen. 

Ed


----------

